# WARP -- had  heart attack /open heart surgery



## Warp Daddy (Jul 22, 2009)

Why we 've been out of touch  i had a major heart attack 7/12/09 after finishing the first 9 holes  I   had a good round going  a plus 5. then damn birdie on 8 and par on 9   . then it started a right side muscle fatigue and sweating 


I decided to leave and  drive home . I made it 10 miles on back road with 12 to go  so pulled over and had to call 911 then was evacuated  to Syracuse for open heart .
they did a open heart  triple bypass using my femoral artery from the lower leg section ( BEST POSSIBLE FIX) better than stints  I am still dealing with a hi pulse rate howver which is concernening , 


I had NO HEART muscle damage DUE faST  EXPERT team of cardiac surgeons and   wonderful compassionationate caregivers and  FORTUNATELY due to my conditioning level survived with no damage to heart muscle .  I  walk 18 holes and you  all know how i work out, walk 3/4 miles /day been eating low fat for 20 + yrs, biking, sking etx-- go figure------------my friends and family were shocked.

I left ST Joes  Sunday and have a 4 month recovery ahead of me --but GOD WAS MY CO_PILOT and a the family ralleied from across the NE USA to SYR and a had a Caregiver's Computer network setup linking many folks into daily updates and text and emailing

 I am the  most fortunate person on God's earth today and am changed by this experience

While i am still experiencing an elevated hear t rate they are trying to control it via some new meds .

MY docs are AMAZED i HAD PRISTINE HEART FUNCTION when undergoing routine heart cath and EKG  4 years ago   I had  ZERO blockages then  I also  low BP and cholesterol and ACTIVE lifestyle  _SO THIS IS A BAFFLING case which is possiblly related to a side effect  we'll see 

I hope i can ski again


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2009)

+++++vibes+++++++


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG Warp...I had noticed you weren't posting up much, but I just figured you were enjoying some with your family.  

I'm relieved to hear that you had no damage to your heart muscle.  Four months recovery should put you just in time to get some turns around Thanksgiving (how ironic, as it would seem you have much to be thankful for this year).

Speedy recovery, hope to meet up with you on the slopes this season.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, Warp....
I'm glad that things worked out well after your heart attack. I can't imagine the thoughts that must have been racing through your mind as you went through this. 
Continued good thoughts to you and a full and speedy recovery. 
You might have to lay off the heavy metal stuff for a while and stick to spacey David Crosby music.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery just in time to get ready for the best season of the year!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn.

Glad you're recovering.


----------



## playoutside (Jul 22, 2009)

So shocked to read this.  Thanks for the update.  I've missed your kind and sane comments on AZ.  Relieved that you were able to get quick, good care and family support.  No heart damage from something like this is so wonderful and fortunate.  Best of luck with your journey to full recovery.  Don't let the inevitable frustrations during healing defeat you -- doubt they would since you always have such a great attitude.  Be well, take it slow, be patient and enjoy the time to make everyone wait on you hand and foot!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

Just last night I was thinking I hadn't seen you on line and I thought " I hope he hasn't had a heart attack" .. Strange a thought should come to me that you had a heart attack .. A speedy recovery for you my friend. 
I keep asking the Doc during my annual physical when he is going to stress test me but he doesn't seem interested much that I need one. Maybe I should push harder this time. 
I always wonder if I will realize that one is happening if I should ever have one.
Get well at your pace. You still have a lot of life left ahead of you.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW!!!  Thank God Warp that the care you received and the docs you had was excellent!!  Glad to hear that your doing well, and I'd bet that you'll be both on the golf course and on the ski hill in no time, and I'd bet with a brand new appreciation for what you've told many of us around here to do, "live life to its fullest!"


----------



## andyzee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Warp, glad you're ok. Good luck with recovery, wishing you nothing but the best!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow! Glad everything went as well as it did. Here's to a speedy recovery and being able to ski again!

Oh, and I think you just beat out Billski for health/tragedy related stories: http://forums.alpinezone.com/59634-mahoosuc-notch-nh-unfortunate-trip-report-7-15-09-a.html


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 22, 2009)

Warp, DANG!!! Soooooo glad to hear you came thru in great shape---thank God "things" happened the way they did. I'm sure you've "what if'd" yourself crazy, but hey pal worked out just fine. You can still work on your putting and 4 months puts you back on the hill and screaming for our Orange!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2009)

Back off the electric and stick to accoustic! It's that loud crazy rock music yer playing! Good to hear yer OK and back at it.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2009)

Get well fast and hope to hear some trip reports form the slopes this year.  You should buy Titus for the $2M that it is going.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm happy to hear that you didn't have any heart damage.  It must have been an incredibly scary thing to go through.  I hope you have a speedy and uncomplicated recovery!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow! I'm sorry that it happened to you, but I'm very glad you pulled through... Here's to a speedy recovery, and I know your family will take great care of you.

-w


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear there will be no lasting damage. Best wishes on a speedy recovery! ((HUGS))


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

+++++VIBES+++++

Holy crap..feel grateful that we live in modern society..with access to excellent healthcare..


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that you will pull through OK.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2009)

wow, some scaaaary shit! glad to hear your doing well and a speedy and complete recovery to ya. second story like this i've  heard like this in two weeks, unfortunatley the other one was not as lucky... if you don't mind - how old are you?


----------



## Paul (Jul 22, 2009)

Tough to add anything to all the good things that have been said by others...


Except.. ROCK-ON WARP!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

Healing vibes Warp! 

I had also assumed that you were busy with family.  Relieved that you pulled through like a champ with so little damage.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 22, 2009)

*....Hang in there man!*

That-a-way Warp!,
 Hang in there, take your time on the rehab!  

STeveD


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2009)

Bummer man, glad you came through A OK.  Good luck on your recovery.  Be sure to follow everything your PT tells you   Trust me, I know.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 22, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm glad your time wasn't up.


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 22, 2009)

Warp,

Glad you came through in good shape. I had a heart attack in March of 2004. No by-pass, but have three stents now. My attack came suddenly and I did have a small amount of heart muscle damage.

I recovered well and the event has had zero negative impact on my quality of life.

Best of luck during your recovery period.

Tim


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2009)

Crazy news Warp!

Glad you pulled through with flying colors and wish you nothing but the best in your recovery!


----------



## Ski Diva (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's wishing you a full and speedy recovery. As GSS said, we certainly are fortunate to live in a time where the technology is available to treat this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn, glad you made it through. I'm sure you'll be good to go once the snow starts falling (in September, up there...)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2009)

glad to hear things are going as well as can be expected.  i don't think i could have peeled myself off of the course one hole after scoring a birdie.  a wise move.

i realized i don't know much about the "warning signs", and did a little research.  i hope i won't need to make use of this knowledge some day, but thanks in advance, just in case....

feel better.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't really notice you gone anywhere in particular except the golf thread and the British Open thread.

Your absence in those two threads was glaringly obvious, but the optimist in my figured you were off on an amazing adventure some where...

It would break my heart if something happened to you 
Hope you're hitting long and straight soon!!
((hugs))


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 23, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> glad to hear things are going as well as can be expected.  i don't think i could have peeled myself off of the course one hole after scoring a birdie.  a wise move.
> 
> i realized i don't know much about the "warning signs", and did a little research.  i hope i won't need to make use of this knowledge some day, but thanks in advance, just in case....
> 
> feel better.



And if you're experiencing a heart attack, chew a single adult aspirin (325 mg) as soon as possible. This assumes you are not allergic to aspirin. It will help to minimize the clotting episode of the heart attack.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

WARP MY MAN!   Sorry to hear of this , but thrilled you are on the optimistic track back.  You know, you really need to cut out the high risk sports like golf and get back to something more low-key like skiing.   
You never know what life is gonna spin for you, I know you live life to its fullest and enjoy it to the max.  I am glad you are well.  Let's hope the docs keep finding nothing but goodness!  Godspeed!


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad to know that you're on the mend! Take it easy and I hope to meet you on the slopes someday. Positive vibes heading your way...++++VIBES++++.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow! Glad you're OK Warp! Heal fast!


----------



## Terry (Jul 24, 2009)

Take care and do what the drs tell you. Glad to hear that you will be ok. That is scary shit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Still feeling pretty good  had lots of visitors here yesterday .and our kids n grandkids are here 

My only issue is pulse rate is pretty high ( Somewhat normal after thisa kiond of thing ) so i can't exercise till it gfets down  funny thing is my pulse beforehane ran 67-72 now i s damn near double -- but again it goes with the territory 

Given my fitness level and beforehand anf and all vital signs being really GREAT  -- This case is one that is baffling many including  docs . I'm upbeat , positive , atuff old 66 yr old who still has HUGE desire to BURN out not RUST out 

You are all one terrific group of folks THAT I TRULY enjoy , i'm blessed with many friends  , a great family and YOU GUYS MY HOMIES for skiing s 

Cheers !!!!!!!!!!
Warp


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Still feeling pretty good  had lots of visitors here yesterday .and our kids n grandkids are here
> 
> My only issue is pulse rate is pretty high ( Somewhat normal after thisa kiond of thing ) so i can't exercise till it gfets down  funny thing is my pulse beforehane ran 67-72 now i s damn near double -- but again it goes with the territory
> 
> ...



Now that's a post with alot of GREAT news in it!  

I'll hit a couple of round white balls for 'ya this afternoon Warp!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Now that's a post with alot of GREAT news in it!
> 
> I'll hit a couple of round white balls for 'ya this afternoon Warp!



What he said cept I can't play until sunday


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you're continuing to do well!

My father had a heart attack 4 years ago. No typical symptoms, just didn't feel right. Went to the ER (drove himself) and was stuck in triage waiting hell. Got up to leave and that's when it hit... he dropped dead on the ER floor. He was lucky it happened there. They revived him, put in a stent, and sent him to Hartford Hospital in Life Star (helicopter), where more stents were put in. He was awakened from the drug-induced coma on his 51st birthday.

You're already leagues ahead of where he was when he left the hospital. Keep up with what they tell you to do and you'll be fine. Best wishes!


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Glad to hear you're continuing to do well!
> 
> My father had a heart attack 4 years ago. No typical symptoms, just didn't feel right. Went to the ER (drove himself) and was stuck in triage waiting hell. Got up to leave and that's when it hit... he dropped dead on the ER floor. He was lucky it happened there. They revived him, put in a stent, and sent him to Hartford Hospital in Life Star (helicopter), where more stents were put in. He was awakened from the drug-induced coma on his 51st birthday.
> 
> You're already leagues ahead of where he was when he left the hospital. Keep up with what they tell you to do and you'll be fine. Best wishes!


Strange thing about heart attacks, they don't hit everyone the same. I have a friend whose episode was much like your Dad's. Drove himself to the hospital. Not me.

I was taking a shower and started feeling queasy. Got out, dried off quickly and went to lay down. On way down the hall my arms started tingling and I knew what it was. Called downstairs for my wife to call 911 then went to lay down.That was the last time I was on my feet for the next three days. I wasn't unconscious, but real close. I credit my wife giving me an aspirin right away with probably saving my life.

Hopefully, will never happen again.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

part of me is freaked out by this thread.  i've got to start taking better care of myself....time to be heart healthy!!  not that it'll prevent everything, but why take extra chances?

first up: cutting out NY style cheesecake....i figure that'll give me a few more weeks before having to set up a real exercise regime.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2009)

trtaylor said:


> Strange thing about heart attacks, they don't hit everyone the same. I have a friend whose episode was much like your Dad's. Drove himself to the hospital. Not me.
> 
> I was taking a shower and started feeling queasy. Got out, dried off quickly and went to lay down. On way down the hall my arms started tingling and I knew what it was. Called downstairs for my wife to call 911 then went to lay down.That was the last time I was on my feet for the next three days. I wasn't unconscious, but real close. I credit my wife giving me an aspirin right away with probably saving my life.
> 
> Hopefully, will never happen again.


Now you have me thinking I should keep some aspirin around the house...I'm only 45 and have no significant risk factors but...


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> part of me is freaked out by this thread.  i've got to start taking better care of myself....time to be heart healthy!!  not that it'll prevent everything, but why take extra chances?
> 
> first up: cutting out NY style cheesecake....i figure that'll give me a few more weeks before having to set up a real exercise regime.





hammer said:


> Now you have me thinking I should keep some aspirin around the house...I'm only 45 and have no significant risk factors but...


Definitely don't mean to be freaking anybody out. In my case, I knew I was at risk, because it runs on my father's side. But, I thought I had a lot more time before it was going to become an issue.

I've changed my diet (some, but still could do more) and try to exercise regularly. Also, trying to lose some weight, but damn, that is hard. Stress is another big risk factor. I'm better at managing it than I used to be. Some days anyway


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow Warp, I'm glad to see that you're doing better. That must have been a frighting experience for you and your family. I don't have to tell you to stay optimistic and keep your chin up, you wrote the book on that. I'm glad to see you have a great family to help and support you. I hope your recovery goes quickly. 

And don't listen to these "soft rock" guys, us rockers know that loud distorted guitars keep the heart pumping. ;-)


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2009)

Warp...as most have said already, Very glad you're on the road to recovery.  

It's amazing how when I read a post on here like this...it makes some of our other posts seem ...well... even more trivial than they really are.  

It's unfortunate that it takes something like this to really see how lucky we each are in our own rights in our regular (healthy) daily lives.   Good luck Warp, may the force be with you and from what you say, your terrific family as well!.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2009)

Just seeing this now. Didn't get a chance to read the whole thread, but just want to wish you well Warp!


----------



## playoutside (Jul 24, 2009)

Warp -- Thanks for the update. Thoughts and prayers for continued good news during your recovery.

This has been an interesting thread with reminders of symptoms and personal experiences shared. Something else everyone should be aware of is that they are learning that women's heart attacks have very different symptoms than men. Women do not normally have chest pain or arm pain. My mom got caught by this Xmas 08 -- she was sent away from the ER with a diagnosis of gout only to return 10 hrs later with a confirmed heart attack. Sure wish they had started controlling the situation during our first trip to the ER.

Below are some stats from a recent study about women's heart attacks. Keep it in mind when your wives, mothers and sisters complain of pain:

The women's major symptoms prior to their heart attack included:
Unusual fatigue - 70%
Sleep disturbance - 48%
Shortness of breath - 42%
Indigestion - 39%
Anxiety - 35% 

Major symptoms during the heart attack include: 
Shortness of breath - 58%
Weakness - 55%
Unusual fatigue - 43%
Cold sweat - 39%
Dizziness - 39%

When I see this list, it would be so easy to explain away any of these symptoms as something far less significant than a heart attack.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

playoutside said:


> The women's major symptoms prior to their heart attack included:
> Unusual fatigue - 70%
> Sleep disturbance - 48%
> Shortness of breath - 42%
> ...


Exactly. Not to make light of this, but I feel a lot of those symptoms every day just from being worn down as a mom (and having asthma). Very difficult for women to distinguish, from what I understand.

But then again, every person is different. I guess if you're suddenly not feeling right, it's just a good idea to get checked out. You can't be too young. A kid I went to school with died of a heart attack a week or two after our ten-year reunion. He had a previously-undiagnosed hole in his heart. Sadly, he did not make it. He was 28 years old.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for all th e great support guys --it means alot !!  My son bought me this new laptop .that i'm using n-ow.So i'm mobile can even post from thre throne --scary

Had lots of visitors today and another doc 's visit . All vitals are still strong the heartrate is down 10% from tuesday . tHAT will take time yet but its moving in the right direction. All other vitals are strongand weight is super .  Doc/Camp have great rounds for me

To all who shared a comment , concern or  anecdote ----------------KNOW that it is much appreciated!!

Cheers
Warp


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you came through okay, Warp! Here's to a speedy recovery and getting on the slopes this winter.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> thanks for all th e great support guys --it means alot !!  My son bought me this new laptop .that i'm using n-ow.So i'm mobile can even post from thre throne --scary
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Warp


Now that's relaxed 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/30339-posting-throne.html


----------



## 2knees (Jul 26, 2009)

prayers and vibes to you Warp.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, sorry this happened, but am glad to hear you're recovering well!  

Best wishes!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 2, 2009)

My heart attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report

Just finished a couple of walks outside 15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery , Blood pressure and heartrate is really good now 115/60 with a 69 pulse -- i'm a happy boy


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> My heart attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report
> 
> Just finished a couple of walks outside 15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery , Blood pressure and heartrate is really good now 115/60 with a 69 pulse -- i'm a happy boy




Sounds great Warp!!!!

So when you going to start pestering your Doc about being able to pick up the clubs and hit the little round white ball again??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sounds great Warp!!!!
> 
> So when you going to start pestering your Doc about being able to pick up the clubs and hit the little round white ball again??



Think   i'll get specific feed back on that on 8/25/09 consult/evaluation with the cardiac sergury team in SYR.

My local PCP who is linked with these guys say LATE in the year for golf , he wants me to reel back the Adreniline Junky and not ski in the fall line this season ( afraid of falling on sternum) ski blues and greens ,

He's on the board with me and we're good friends i told him that he's my medical guru NOT my mental health advisor --LMAO

Bsides which i fraken LUV speed and u know them damn Atomics run a helluva lot better @ WARP speed


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Think   i'll get specific feed back on that on 8/25/09 consult/evaluation with the cardiac sergury team in SYR.
> 
> My local PCP who is linked with these guys say LATE in the year for golf , he wants me to reel back the Adreniline Junky and not ski in the fall line this season ( afraid of falling on sternum) ski blues and greens ,
> 
> ...



I think you are good to go:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> My heart attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report
> 
> Just finished a couple of walks outside 15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery , Blood pressure and heartrate is really good now 115/60 with a 69 pulse -- i'm a happy boy










drjeff said:


> Sounds great Warp!!!!
> 
> So when you going to start pestering your Doc about being able to pick up the clubs and hit the little round white ball again??


I was wondering the same thing.



Warp Daddy said:


> Think   i'll get specific feed back on that on 8/25/09 consult/evaluation with the cardiac sergury team in SYR.
> 
> My local PCP who is linked with these guys say LATE in the year for golf , he wants me to reel back the Adreniline Junky and not ski in the fall line this season ( afraid of falling on sternum) ski blues and greens ,
> 
> ...


Where's the line between doing what you need to keep your mental and physical health up to speed, without pushing your luck?

I have a feeling that you'll find that line and stick your toe just over the edge .......:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Think   i'll get specific feed back on that on 8/25/09 consult/evaluation with the cardiac sergury team in SYR.
> 
> My local PCP who is linked with these guys say LATE in the year for golf , he wants me to reel back the Adreniline Junky and not ski in the fall line this season ( afraid of falling on sternum) ski blues and greens ,
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that your likely Doc imposed "training wheels" won't be staying on too long.  Now convincing "The Queen" that it's good to loose the training wheels might be an entirely different story  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that your likely Doc imposed "training wheels" won't be staying on too long.  Now convincing "The Queen" that it's good to loose the training wheels might be an entirely different story  :lol:



You got THAT right Doc ---------------


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> Where's the line between doing what you need to keep your mental and physical health up to speed, without pushing your luck?
> ...



THERE's a Line ??  What line ??   I don't see no damn line ???   Now the Queen says  don't be a monkey ,but u r right i will get on the edge then who KNOWS -----------LMAO

Hey now u got sun in da mitten u gonna hit dem little white balls soon ?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp,

Glad to hear you're improving so quickly!

Keep us posted on your progress.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Warp,
> 
> Glad to hear you're improving so quickly!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words !!  hey you live in Chelsford huh ??  My daughter and son in law live in Littleton in that development near the Montosorri school i think its called Cobb Meadows . Whenever we visit Ive played the Chemsford CC golf course and others in the region several times and of course have skied WA frequently and also Nashoba when the grandkids first started ------------------Nice area !!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> THERE's a Line ??  What line ??   I don't see no damn line ???   Now the Queen says  don't be a monkey ,but u r right i will get on the edge then who KNOWS -----------LMAO
> 
> Hey now u got sun in da mitten u gonna hit dem little white balls soon ?


Sunny yesterday at the Buick Open.  Today is rain, rain rain!
I will get out on the course this week, hopefully Thursday.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sunny yesterday at the Buick Open.  Today is rain, rain rain!
> I will get out on the course this week, hopefully Thursday.



Trek,  looked like it was quite the crowd at the Buick yesterday and the bleachers at 17 as Tiger came through seemed nuts (CBS sent David Feherety up in the bleachers as Tiger's group was waiting to tee off and you could barely hear him talking into the mic!)

Hope that the tourney will be back with a new sponsor next year!

Who knows, maybe Tiger can convince one of his sponsors to pick up the sponsorship as it's very apparent that he LOVES playing Warwick Hills!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

That scene at 17 was awesome -------------Tiger town goes NUTS for Tiger !!  He certainly found his groove on the last 54 holes !!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> That scene at 17 was awesome -------------Tiger town goes NUTS for Tiger !!  He certainly found his groove on the last 54 holes !!



I don't know there Warp, if he keeps this up, maybe someday he'll be a good player or something like that  :lol:  -19 over the last 54 holes!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

You have no idea until you actually experience it!

The 17th hole is named the party hole for a reason.
They sell tshirts that say, 
I survived the 17th Hole.
You couldn't even hear yourself think, nor could you get through on the pathways without an unreasonable amount of attitude 

I enjoyed the 3rd hole, the 15th and the 18th the most, just based on what you could see from the sidelines.
When there were about 10 Pairings left to finish, I planted myself under a nice maple tree on the 18th hole and enjoyed the rest of the day.
Yes it was great to see Tiger in person.  He is definitely in a league of his own as far as mind set concentration and skill.

I had a very good time, but I must say, I saw more "good golf" last year when I didn't have to fight the crowds that Tiger draws.  I also believe that the caliber of golfers who were near the top of the leader board was a more mature group than this year.

All it all, a good day.
I even got a golf lesson from a pro 
I'll post about it in the golf thread.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ah, what the heck, I'll cross post*

*The 5 Minute Free Lesson from a PGA Pro*

What's it that Phil says.......?
If its FREE its for ME!

While at the Buick Open on Sunday I took advantage of the give-aways that were offered up, though it was evident that GM was not doling out much of anything like they did last year,(big shock, eh?)

One of the free offerings was a 5 minute free golf lesson with a PGA Pro on the spot.  You can imagine that there was a heluva line, but I filled out the card and wandered around for a bit and made my way back to the PGA Pro Lesson booth at 1:50, which happened to coincide with Tigers Tee Time.
It just so happened that the line at the lesson booth had vanished as I stepped on the mat and addressed the ball.
Hello  Ball!

My 5 minute lesson turned into 20 minutes of undivided attention.

He observed me from every angle, reinforced some of what I'd let slip away from past lessons, and added some new tools to my iron game.

What really surprised me is that I had really messed up my grip without realizing it.
As he positioned my hands on the club I could almost envision Betsy doing the same thing and I stood there wondering, when I lost it and......why?!!

THIS is why a tune up lesson is good from time to time, especially when you're young in the sport and trying to reinforce good habits.

I'm extremely happy that I had the forethought to skip watching Tiger's Tee Time and take advantage of this lesson.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> *The 5 Minute Free Lesson from a PGA Pro*
> 
> What's it that Phil says.......?
> If its FREE its for ME!
> ...




Nice , a 20 min session with a pro is a great refresher for ya !  i always write out the good tips and put it on my my waling cart as a reminder ,  Hey now go and put that good stuff to use this week and HAVE fun and stay relaxed


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

Update:  8/4/09

Major progress today ----------did my first sustained half mile walk --pulse and BP were great !! i'm about aweek ahead of schedule   next goal 3/4 miler sustained pace in a couple of days maybe . I was also able to walk around our lawns and gardens and be  outside for about 2 hrs in the warm sunshine --saw many friends tooo ---------------LIFE is GooD !!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Great stuff.  Do you feel like you can handle more now (ie holding back some)?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Update:  8/4/09
> 
> Major progress today ----------did my first sustained half mile walk --pulse and BP were great !! i'm about aweek ahead of schedule   next goal 3/4 miler sustained pace in a couple of days maybe . I was also able to walk around our lawns and gardens and be  outside for about 2 hrs in the warm sunshine --saw many friends tooo ---------------LIFE is GooD !!!!!!!



Great stuff Warp, great stuff!

How's the queen taking all of this drama? I imagine she must have incurred a bit of stress when it happened? Is she all sorted out now too?

I'm very happy to hear that you're improving so quickly.

My grandfather had a similar episode years ago when I was about 7 or 8, and didn't recover as well or as quickly as you. I think a big part of it is that you're likely in much better health than he was at the time (wasn't much of an 'active' guy)... Not to mention, the advances in medicine over the past 20 years have probably helped...

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

THANX gUYS FOR THE GREAT SUPPORT !!! yEAH I THINK MY CONDITIONING WAS A HUGE PLUS 

The Queen is a tower of  loving strength and compassion, i love this woman to my very core .My wish for you single guys is that you can find such a similar rare gem for a partner

She is the light of my life --always has been since i first met here !!  She is a still youthful  beautiful woman to look at and to live with and frankly guys SAVED me from myself ( a huge egoed jock and musician) when i was an undergrad .  I am blessed because my adult children took after her 

Root i am trying to NOT rush things too much since the progress is pretty fair . Patience is one of my new LIFE goals as well as learning how to let go ---but its still awork in progress.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp,  Hearing how your physical conditioning has helped you through this, is even stronger motivation for me to get fit (and stay that way).

Keep up the progress reports!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Warp,  Hearing how your physical conditioning has helped you through this, is even stronger motivation for me to get fit (and stay that way).
> 
> Keep up the progress reports!



Root i promise ya bud its the best favor you can do for yourself  it pays huge dividends -----------U KNOW I"M A HUGE ROOT fan  go big guy !!


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Update: 8/4/09
> 
> Major progress today ----------did my first sustained half mile walk --pulse and BP were great !! i'm about aweek ahead of schedule next goal 3/4 miler sustained pace in a couple of days maybe . I was also able to walk around our lawns and gardens and be outside for about 2 hrs in the warm sunshine --saw many friends tooo ---------------LIFE is GooD !!!!!!!


 
OUTSTANDING!  You're already ahead of me!   Congrats Warp!!!  
Go wax some boards young man!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

billski said:


> OUTSTANDING!  You're already ahead of me!   Congrats Warp!!!
> Go wax some boards young man!



Luv ya BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  UR keeping the spirits high  and yes i do feel pretty damn good physically and attitudiinally thanks to many wonderful people in my life both here and around the US ans of course my buds at AZ-- U are all special to the Warpster


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Great news Warp!!!  Fitness + a positive mental attitude are hands down a major asset for you!

Keep up the good work, and I'll go out on a limb and say that before the snow flys up North, you'll be back out on the golf course AND have a full round where the 1st number is a 7!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> THANX gUYS FOR THE GREAT SUPPORT !!! yEAH I THINK MY CONDITIONING WAS A HUGE PLUS
> 
> The Queen is a tower of  loving strength and compassion, i love this woman to my very core .My wish for you single guys is that you can find such a similar rare gem for a partner
> 
> ...


Patience?  That's some funny sh!it right there! :lol:
A year from now you'll be leaping golf carts with a single bound and proclaiming, .....
 Heart attack, what heart attack?  I know nothing of a stinking heart attack!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Patience?  That's some funny sh!it right there! :lol:
> A year from now you'll be leaping golf carts with a single bound and proclaiming, .....
> Heart attack, what heart attack?  I know nothing of a stinking heart attack!!!!


Ain't that the truth:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Great news Warp!!!  Fitness + a positive mental attitude are hands down a major asset for you!
> 
> Keep up the good work, and I'll go out on a limb and say that before the snow flys up North, you'll be back out on the golf course AND have a full round where the 1st number is a 7!!!!



Thanks doc ----want that damn 79 badly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey professionally speaking do i need to get any special meds for my next dental cleaning ==now that i got a zipper in ma chest --???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Patience?  That's some funny sh!it right there! :lol:
> A year from now you'll be leaping golf carts with a single bound and proclaiming, .....
> Heart attack, what heart attack?  I know nothing of a stinking heart attack!!!!



Ah my all mos favorite chick from da mitten bustin on an old sick dude -- i tell ya it just ain't fair --LMAO

luv yA TREKIE --


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks doc ----want that damn 79 badly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey professionally speaking do i need to get any special meds for my next dental cleaning ==now that i got a zipper in ma chest --???



Warp, here's the current standards from the American Heart Association that we go by:

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=11086

For folks that had cardiac surgery and placent of some type of stent, be it a natural stent (like it sounds like yours was) or artificial, the recomendation is for 1 hour prior to your treatment an antibiotic if your visit is within 6 months of your cardiac surgery.  After 6 months, technically you don't need further antibiotic coverage, however, most cardiologists will continue to recommend it.

Just let your dentist know prior to your next visit and they'll call you in the proper antibiotic.  And Warp, FYI, the recomendations have changed ALOT in the last decade or so, both in terms of what we give pretreatment antibiotics for (alot less things now) and how much we give (Nowadays it's usually 2.0 grams of Amoxicillin which is 4 tablets, whereas in the past it was 3.0 grams {6 tablets} 1 hour before and 1.5 grams {3 tablets} 6 hours later  

What we're trying to prevent is what's called Bacterial Endocarditis (basically a bacterial infection of the heart muscle), which for highly susceptable folks can occur if an infusion of bacteria enters your bloodstream(such as can occur in certain dental procedures).  What's interesting, and why the US guidelines have changed/minimized over the last decade or so is based on retrospective analysis of patients in the US and Europe(where all along antibiotic prophylaxis is far less prevalent than in the US) and the fact that the European rates of endocarditis and the US rates where essentially the same.  So now, with the exception of a very few specific disease processes/instances, we don't give pretreatment antibiotics like we used to.

Sorry to be so long winded there Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, here's the current standards from the American Heart Association that we go by:
> 
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=11086
> 
> ...



Doc thanks for the detailed info its much appreciated . Since i'm allergic to penicillin i'd imagine Amoxicillin is out and one of the other substitutes will be prescribed  Ill call my Dentist tomorrow thanx again UR a super good guy  !!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc thanks for the detailed info its much appreciated . Since i'm allergic to penicillin i'd imagine Amoxicillin is out and one of the other substitutes will be prescribed  Ill call my Dentist tomorrow thanx again UR a super good guy  !!



Not a problem Warp! Since you can't take a penicillin based drug, you'll more than likely get to pop a couple of 300mg Clindamycin tablets - just have some yogurt with it and it shouldn't be too tough on the 'ol Gastrointestinal System


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ah my all mos favorite chick from da mitten bustin on an old sick dude -- i tell ya it just ain't fair --LMAO
> 
> luv yA TREKIE --





drjeff said:


> Warp, here's the current standards from the American Heart Association that we go by:
> 
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=11086
> 
> ...





Warp Daddy said:


> Doc thanks for the detailed info its much appreciated . Since i'm allergic to penicillin i'd imagine Amoxicillin is out and one of the other substitutes will be prescribed  Ill call my Dentist tomorrow thanx again UR a super good guy  !!





drjeff said:


> Not a problem Warp! Since you can't take a penicillin based drug, you'll more than likely get to pop a couple of 300mg Clindamycin tablets - just have some yogurt with it and it shouldn't be too tough on the 'ol Gastrointestinal System


This is why AlpineZone.com rocks.  I don't know if DoctorJ and the Warpster have ever made turns together or not, but on what other message board to you see this kind of helpfulness for a fellow skier?  I mean there are some really really funny moments on here, and some outright stupidity every now and again, but the actual caring that happened in the past four posts is what makes AZ stand alone!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

AZ'ers are tops . Doc J has been a tremendous help on several issues and Doc Skimeister has helped me with several concerns i had bout the Teefster's injuries . And all my ski buds have been a tremendous source of morale support during this thing ------Yep AZ  is special because of the Quality of people who frequent it AND realize that there are living breATHING , REAL FOLKS BEHINd THE CRAZINESS


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ah my all mos favorite chick from da mitten bustin on an old sick dude -- i tell ya it just ain't fair --LMAO
> 
> luv yA TREKIE --


Right back atcha dontcha know!

You Rock!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2009)

Did my first miler today , felt strong all vitals ahead of pace and strong , But i'm going to plateau ther for a week bcuz of the FAST progress i was able to achieve in the last 2 dAYS .  aT THIS POINT ITS GOOD TO REEL IT IN AND LET BODY ACCLIMATE


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Did my first miler today , felt strong all vitals ahead of pace and strong , But i'm going to plateau ther for a week bcuz of the FAST progress i was able to achieve in the last 2 dAYS .  aT THIS POINT ITS GOOD TO REEL IT IN AND LET BODY ACCLIMATE



Good to here of your WARP-speed progress!  I'm going to go out on a limb and start the over/under pool for your return to the golf course as August 31st!  (And I'm betting the under!)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Good to here of your WARP-speed progress!  I'm going to go out on a limb and start the over/under pool for your return to the golf course as August 31st!  (And I'm betting the under!)



Roflmao---BUT don't do it Doc  i have formal eval 8/25/09 and ONLY after that OK can i even enter a formal 6 week program of Cardiac rehab  so its still going to Late Oct at best i'm afraid  but we'll see 

Hey enjoy you're long weekend you deserve a break !!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Good to here of your WARP-speed progress! I'm going to go out on a limb and start the over/under pool for your return to the golf course as August 31st! (And I'm betting the under!)


Pools only work if you get people on both sides, and with the progress made so far...

It'll be interesting to see if he can force himself to level off for a week. Might want to do an over/under pool on that. 

Nice to see that this episode seems pretty well headed torwards a positive resolution.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roflmao---BUT don't do it Doc  i have formal eval 8/25/09 and ONLY after that OK can i even enter a formal 6 week program of Cardiac rehab  so its still going to Late Oct at best i'm afraid  but we'll see
> 
> Hey enjoy you're long weekend you deserve a break !!


I know this from experience having suffered a broken elbow and being on the D.L. for three months during a ski season....  that first time out after you get better is going to be one of the best days of your life. I can't wait to read the story when you get there!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I know this from experience having suffered a broken elbow and being on the D.L. for three months during a ski season....  that first time out after you get better is going to be one of the best days of your life. I can't wait to read the story when you get there!!



Thanks Steve its a huge motivator for me  for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Down 30 lbs since the 18th of July roughly half of it was IV fluids from surgery but 15 is real  always had hi fiber , low fat diet but now into serious portion control  feeling really pretty awesome so far after all got my pipes cleaned out by the open heart surgery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_LMAO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 6, 2009)

Continued good health, Warp


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 6, 2009)

Warp, glad to see your a quick healer---keep carrying the flag baby, peace.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Camp and Doc you two guys are great !!!!  Doc hope your beach vacation is going well man i'd love to be walking along the ocean right now .

Camp are you guys burning the midnite oil with this $$$ for clunkers deal ?? Take care of yourself man and let me know how the golf game is going .


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Camp and Doc you two guys are great !!!!  Doc hope your beach vacation is going well man i'd love to be walking along the ocean right now .
> 
> Camp are you guys burning the midnite oil with this $$$ for clunkers deal ?? Take care of yourself man and let me know how the golf game is going .



Yup, candle burnin at both ends Warp, Gettin in office at 6 a m and leavin sometime shortly after 8 p m. Both dogs and the wife ain't very happy "Campers" 

Member guest this weekend and I'mm looking forward to a liitle break


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Camp and Doc you two guys are great !!!!  Doc hope your beach vacation is going well man i'd love to be walking along the ocean right now .
> 
> Camp are you guys burning the midnite oil with this $$$ for clunkers deal ?? Take care of yourself man and let me know how the golf game is going .



Great that u guys are moving Iron and making $$ hope the pace slows a bit so u can relax and take care of yourself . Hittin that ball will be great therapy this weekend  --have fun man


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

Good morning Warp Daddy.....
Just checking your heart on this beautiful day.......







Still ticking?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Good morning Warp Daddy.....
> Just checking your heart on this beautiful day.......
> 
> 
> ...



OMG u wanna kill me fer crissakes ==LMAO !!! Actually TIGRESS its a WONDREFUL visual motivator makes me know what i fighting for -ROFLMBFAO.

Actually all indicators are very strong walking a mile @sustained pace have dr appt monday i
'll see if he,ll let me ratchet up to 1.25--1.5 miles . which is the topscale before final eval on 8/25 so we'll se . Had lots o friends over to visit this week and they can't believe i look and feel this good so soon .

BTW have lost 31 lbs  roughly 15 of it was from surgical IV fluids but the other 16 is REAL 

ThANKS FOR CHECKING ON MY HEART ABILITY TO FUNCTION AFTER THAT MOTIVATOIPNAL VISUAL AID


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Trekchick....you just made my morning...I laughed real hard at this.   :lol:
Thanks

Keep up the good work Warp!!!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2009)

Gah, don't post that during working hours!

Good thing I was quick to the exit button.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> OMG u wanna kill me fer crissakes ==LMAO !!! Actually TIGRESS its a WONDREFUL visual motivator makes me know what i fighting for -ROFLMBFAO.
> 
> Actually all indicators are very strong walking a mile @sustained pace have dr appt monday i
> 'll see if he,ll let me ratchet up to 1.25--1.5 miles . which is the topscale before final eval on 8/25 so we'll se . Had lots o friends over to visit this week and they can't believe i look and feel this good so soon .
> ...


Cat got yer tongue?

Perhaps after you get your ratchet past 1.5 you can get the motivation to ride bike eh?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey u never know -- i hit some chip shots in the backyard yesterday till the Queen saw me and gave me hell. bcuz i'm not supposed to use my arms for anything that exerts more than 3 lbs force.I.e.no lifting pushing pullingt  ------------------But saw the clubs and temptation was really great BTW the chips were fraken DEADLY accurate


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey u never know -- i hit some chip shots in the backyard yesterday till the Queen saw me and gave me hell. bcuz i'm not supposed to use my arms for anything that exerts more than 3 lbs force.I.e.no lifting pushing pullingt ------------------But saw the clubs and temptation was really great BTW the chips were fraken DEADLY accurate


 


mondeo said:


> It'll be interesting to see if he can force himself to level off for a week. Might want to do an over/under pool on that.


Knew we should've done the pool...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

mondeo.  Please accept my apologies.
 I forget that most folks have restrictions at work.

Root, you're welcome
Warp, keep up the good work.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey u never know -- i hit some chip shots in the backyard yesterday till the Queen saw me and gave me hell. bcuz i'm not supposed to use my arms for anything that exerts more than 3 lbs force.I.e.no lifting pushing pullingt  ------------------But saw the clubs and temptation was really great BTW the chips were fraken DEADLY accurate


You should really throw The Queen for a loop and let her "catch you" walking around the house (or watching TV, or just sitting on the porch) with your ski boots on...

Anything for a laugh...


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Down 30 lbs since the 18th of July roughly half of it was IV fluids from surgery but 15 is real always had hi fiber , low fat diet but now into serious portion control feeling really pretty awesome so far after all got my pipes cleaned out by the open heart surgery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_LMAO


 
Just look at it as a major tune-up to get you ready for the next 30 years of skiing, golf, etc...!  :smile:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> mondeo. Please accept my apologies.
> I forget that most folks have restrictions at work.
> 
> Root, you're welcome
> Warp, keep up the good work.


Don't worry about it, I'm actually situated pretty well so it wasn't actually an issue. Just a little surprising to be suddently looking at that type of thing at work. Almost gave ME a heart attack!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

Rooter shes sitting here reading this now and says NOTHING i'd do would surprise her ---see when u been withthem for 44 years THEY FRAKEN KNOW What  ur thinkin bfore  we do dammit


----------



## WJenness (Aug 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You should really throw The Queen for a loop and let her "catch you" walking around the house (or watching TV, or just sitting on the porch) with your ski boots on...
> 
> Anything for a laugh...



I read that quick and read 'with just your ski boots on'...

LOL

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I read that quick and read 'with just your ski boots on'...
> 
> LOL
> 
> -w



DAMN fine idea --works for me !!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Good morning Warp Daddy.....
> Just checking your heart on this beautiful day.......
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, my heart skips a beat every time I see that pic.  Inspiring...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I read that quick and read 'with just your ski boots on'...
> 
> LOL
> 
> -w


This I gotta see!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You should really throw The Queen for a loop and let her "catch you" walking around the house (or watching TV, or just sitting on the porch) with your ski boots on...
> 
> Anything for a laugh...


Ooooh, or better yet, if WD practices chipping in nothing but his ski boots!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

And the proper golf term for THAT scene would be ??


A Bald Eagle !!!!!!!!!!!! or a Bare Bump and Run    LMAO


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn, my heart skips a beat every time I see that pic.  Inspiring...


Makes you wanna ride eh?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Well couldn't wait for monday's dr appt just finished my first 1.25 miler  all vitals remain strong   mmediately right after the walk Bp was 123 /72  15 seconds after the walk with a 75 pulse  

So still ahead of schedule only 1.5 miler to go before evaluation by surgical team on 8/25/09   --should be n/p.  Achieving that threshold by then qualifies me to go into Cardiac aerobic rehab  AND ABILITY TO DRIVE AGAIN 

I'm pretty stoked with the progress


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2009)

Gee, that's a shock


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Makes you wanna ride eh?



makes me wanna do a lot of things.... and in the right context, ride works.  ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2009)

Did the 1.5 miler today no problemo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Great job Warp!  Are you keeping a log of your daily vital signs / weight / exercise?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Great job Warp!  Are you keeping a log of your daily vital signs / weight / exercise?



Root maintaining a specialized log ( given to you upon release from the hospital) is required in order to brief the surgical team prior to 8/25 /09 evaluation  and also to brief my primary care doc weekly . There is a "cookbook" given to patients that educates , sets up protocols for progress day by day until the 6 week evaluation . Covers a multitude of topics nutrition , exercise , pain mgt , potential setbacks/symptoms , its really a great resource .

My only setback so far was fraken GOUT not from rich food obviously but from rapid weight loss,  normal surgical trauma coupled with taking several diuretics(piss pills ) over the years for BP mgmt . It was /is worse than heart pain i endured AND i didn't even have the fun of eating lots of rich food and drink ---  go figure


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Root maintaining a specialized log ( given to you upon release from the hospital) is required in order to brief the surgical team prior to 8/25 /09 evaluation  and also to brief my primary care doc weekly . There is a "cookbook" given to patients that educates , sets up protocols for progress day by day until the 6 week evaluation . Covers a multitude of topics nutrition , exercise , pain mgt , potential setbacks/symptoms , its really a great resource .
> 
> My only setback so far was fraken GOUT not from rich food obviously but from rapid weight loss,  normal surgical trauma coupled with taking several diuretics(piss pills ) over the years for BP mgmt . It was /is worse than heart pain i endured AND i didn't even have the fun of eating lots of rich food and drink ---  go figure


Stay out of the Orion Thread until it goes away will ya! :lol:  Father-IL just had a battle with gout in his hands for the same reason, post kidney stone surgery.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 10, 2009)

*Gout!*



Warp Daddy said:


> Root maintaining a specialized log ( given to you upon release from the hospital) is required in order to brief the surgical team prior to 8/25 /09 evaluation  and also to brief my primary care doc weekly . There is a "cookbook" given to patients that educates , sets up protocols for progress day by day until the 6 week evaluation . Covers a multitude of topics nutrition , exercise , pain mgt , potential setbacks/symptoms , its really a great resource .
> 
> My only setback so far was fraken GOUT not from rich food obviously but from rapid weight loss,  normal surgical trauma coupled with taking several diuretics(piss pills ) over the years for BP mgmt . It was /is worse than heart pain i endured AND i didn't even have the fun of eating lots of rich food and drink ---  go figure


If you like dried cherries, they have know properties to reduce gout symptoms.
6 dried cherries a day help keep the feet healthy and keeps your blood healthy.

I'm close to the Cherry capital of the world, if you pm me your address, I'll send you a package and see how it helps.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If you like dried cherries, they have know properties to reduce gout symptoms.
> 6 dried cherries a day help keep the feet healthy and keeps your blood healthy.
> 
> I'm close to the Cherry capital of the world, if you pm me your address, I'll send you a package and see how it helps.



Thank so much for your concern ,PM sent


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Just back from a great doctor's office visit -------------------he was bustin on me saying no need for cardiac rehab for you !!!!!!!!!!! you're so far ahead of the game . Took me off some meds , decreased others and told me i can now ROCK OUT on my guitars damn there will be some SERIOUS NOISE here tomorrowand its gonna be HARD Fraken rock --yee haa


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 11, 2009)

Something(s) I learned while packaging the cherries to ship.


When the relative humidity is 70% ish and you take some dried cherries out of the freezer, the package is pretty hard to dry out to put in a box.
When being creative with a heal well wish, Don't use a golf ball.....Its damn hard to write on a golf ball!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Something(s) I learned while packaging the cherries to ship.
> 
> 
> When the relative humidity is 70% ish and you take some dried cherries out of the freezer, the package is pretty hard to dry  out to put in a box.
> When being creative with a heal well wish, Don't use a golf ball.....Its damn hard to write on a golf ball!!!




    Trek i started eating some pretty gooey cherries yesterday and again today ----hope it works


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from a great doctor's office visit -------------------he was bustin on me saying no need for cardiac rehab for you !!!!!!!!!!! you're so far ahead of the game . Took me off some meds , decreased others and told me i can now ROCK OUT on my guitars damn there will be some SERIOUS NOISE here tomorrowand its gonna be HARD Fraken rock --yee haa


Enjoy!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 11, 2009)

But, have you eaten cherries while writing on a golf ball!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

I/d prolly eat the golf ball and try to write onthe cherries -----------------BTW i told my doc bout the cheery cure --------------------he smiled and said go head can't hurt BUT stay close to the john --LMAO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Enjoy!



Root i blew the doors off the musice room today for about an hr !!

Damn it felt good cranking up the sounds , then the Queen said OK don;t get yourself all riled up
guitars felt a tad heavy so i sat down while playing  -----------------


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I/d prolly eat the golf ball and try to write onthe cherries -----------------BTW i told my doc bout the cheery cure --------------------he smiled and said go head can't hurt BUT stay close to the john --LMAO





Warp Daddy said:


> Root i blew the doors off the musice room today for about an hr !!
> 
> Damn it felt good cranking up the sounds , then the Queen said OK don;t get yourself all riled up
> guitars felt a tad heavy so i sat down while playing  -----------------



Warp, on 1st quick read I thought you were going to say that you blew the doors of the john! :lol: :blink: :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, on 1st quick read I thought you were going to say that you blew the doors of the john! :lol: :blink: :lol:



  Hey U NEVER Know ======================Roflmbfao


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey U NEVER Know ======================Roflmbfao



If that happens,  I'm not quite sure if I would or wouldn't want you to be able to add immediately to the "posting from the throne" thread! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah it'd be the Music thread doc ya know 'whistle berries " or in this case maybe "whistle cherries"  


Trek see what you started !!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, on 1st quick read I thought you were going to say that you blew the doors of the john! :lol: :blink: :lol:





Warp Daddy said:


> Hey U NEVER Know ======================Roflmbfao


My mind went in the same direction. :lol:
In fact, my first thought was, "Good thing his kids got him a lap top so he can post from the throne"


Warp Daddy said:


> Nah it'd be the Music thread doc ya know 'whistle berries " or in this case maybe "whistle cherries"
> 
> 
> Trek see what you started !!!


I'm quite proud of that !

Actually Dried Cherries are extremely high in uric acid, which is the benefit for fighting gout.
6 dried cherries a day is all you really need to make it work, but my problem is that I like them so much I can't stop eating them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Warp seen this yet:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090813/ts_afp/healthdiseaseheartchocolate


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey Warp seen this yet:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090813/ts_afp/healthdiseaseheartchocolate



Good stuff ,Thanks Wa-, i appreciate the info ----------------i hadn'tknown about it but the Queen knew bout it .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

UPDATE : Things continue to great  Today at my fourth aerobic cardio rehab session i was told i am WAY WAY WAY ahead of schedule ------- working at the rate of a person in their 21st session or 7 th week and today was only my 4th session and beginning my 2 nd week  so i.m pretty pumped up !!!

My resting heart rate is low to hi 50's after todays hr and 10 min workout on 6 machines, my pulse was only 66  and BP was 106 /62   ------guess my prior conditioning was a REAL plus in making this kind of recovery . My primary care doc who i sat with at today 's Hospital Board meeting laffed and said this is absolutely NO surprise -- " You are an Animal "----LMAO


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> UPDATE : Things continue to great  Today at my fourth aerobic cardio rehab session i was told i am WAY WAY WAY ahead of schedule ------- working at the rate of a person in their 21st session or 7 th week and today was only my 4th session and beginning my 2 nd week  so i.m pretty pumped up !!!
> 
> My resting heart rate is low to hi 50's after todays hr and 10 min workout on 6 machines, my pulse was only 66  and BP was 106 /62   ------guess my prior conditioning was a REAL plus in making this kind of recovery . My primary care doc who i sat with at today 's Hospital Board meeting laffed and said this is absolutely NO surprise -- " You are an Animal "----LMAO



Good news!!!! Keep up the good work old man!!!

Hey, we may have to meet at the Dome this winter for some "Dome Foam" and hoops. UCONN game would be great.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn Warp.  Great stuff.  I was considering blowing off the gym today, but after reading your update, I felt guilty about it.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome sauce Warp. I'm really glad to hear that this recovery is (still) going so well for you!

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Good news!!!! Keep up the good work old man!!!
> 
> Hey, we may have to meet at the Dome this winter for some "Dome Foam" and hoops. UCONN game would be great.



Camp  good to hear from ya man bet the last couple days been hectic , i figured you guys would be buried with last minute customers . Sure glad to hear that this working out for you guys . Get some rest man when u can and recharge the batteries !!!  

Hey BTW is today TIGER's Day @ Turning Stone ??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn Warp.  Great stuff.  I was considering blowing off the gym today, but after reading your update, I felt guilty about it.



Thanks Rooter !!! Go and beat the crap out o those machines man today !!! U can do it


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Awesome sauce Warp. I'm really glad to hear that this recovery is (still) going so well for you!
> 
> -w



Thanks my man !!!  Did u guys do anything on that saab yet ?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp, you're not human!

This should make Grassi feel bad for sitting on his broken butt!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Warp, you're not human!
> YEAH I KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its fraken great  TREKIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks my man !!!  Did u guys do anything on that saab yet ?



Nothing yet... we're going to let her escort run until it's dead or we've saved enough to just buy a car outright... it is basically worthless as a trade ('99 ford escort with 153k mi, some dents and rust, manual transmission, no air conditioning, no power anything), and is running OK now that we went through some brake / suspension pain, and I just put a muffler on last weekend ($60 made it an easy decision)... Right now the target is somewhere between feb-apr depending on any more car drama / how the saving goes...

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Trekchick said:
> 
> 
> > Warp, you're not human!
> ...



Are you saying you'd rather had a broken heart than a broken ass?
Just askin...


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp  good to hear from ya man bet the last couple days been hectic , i figured you guys would be buried with last minute customers . Sure glad to hear that this working out for you guys . Get some rest man when u can and recharge the batteries !!!
> 
> Hey BTW is today TIGER's Day @ Turning Stone ??



Yes, Tiger's at the Stone--- do to this crazy clunker close had to give my tickets to my Dad---he and his buddy are drinkin Genny with Tiger right now...LOL


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes, Tiger's at the Stone--- do to this crazy clunker close had to give my tickets to my Dad---he and his buddy are drinkin Genny with Tiger right now...LOL



Good on ya -- taking care of yer Dad !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Are you saying you'd rather had a broken heart than a broken ass?
> Just askin...



Now that i've actually had a busted heart and everyone including my mos favorite ever blonde chick from Da Mitten always be bustin my ass all da time , every day  ---  i'll  jes take me a good ass bustin anytime der Tigress!

'sides which i never ever git mad, just git even, doncha know


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good on ya -- taking care of yer Dad !!



Why hell yes Warp Daddy-----he's too damn tight with his $$$$ so I'm glad he got the chance to go


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

Things had been going so well ----------------------- then today at cardio rehab  my pulse rate shot way up and still is up even tho before the workout it was great 

So they took EKG right there and its still up ----- im pretty concerned but trying to stay positive   . I know there are speedbumps during recovery . Things had been really going well till this setback    sur\e hope that;s all this is  I see my reg doc monday and talked to him today then travel to Syracuse tuesday  2.5 
hrs to see my cardiac surgery team


----------



## WJenness (Aug 28, 2009)

Keep us posted Warp... Was there a particularly attractive female taking your pulse this time around or something? ;-)

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Keep us posted Warp... Was there a particularly attractive female taking your pulse this time around or something? ;-)
> 
> -w


  I wish  but no and as of this moment ( i have a home monitor ) its still more than double what it was when i got up this am, im concerned


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2009)

We're thinking about you Warp. Stay positive!


----------



## WJenness (Aug 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I wish  but no and as of this moment ( i have a home monitor ) its still more than double what it was when i got up this am, im concerned



Keep us posted Warp, we all know you'll get there... As you said, this is not a road without speed bumps!

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Keep us posted Warp, we all know you'll get there... As you said, this is not a road without speed bumps!
> 
> -w


+1.

Did they change up any of your meds recently?

EDIT:  Stay out of the bacon thread please


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> We're thinking about you Warp. Stay positive!



Thanks Greg  , Root and Wayne  ----------------------------- guess i'm on a bit of a downer right now and a little too focused ----------   gotta suck it up and pump up my own sneakers on this and get positive


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd guess that even though the EKG today indicated that your pulse rate was up, there was no evidence of any significant arrhythmia. I'm sure that if even the slightest indication existed that your ticker wasn't working up to snuff, you would be wearing one of those open-back hospital-issue pajamas right now instead of being home. 

Stay positive. Practice whatever breathing exercises you've been given. Visualize that 81 you're gonna shoot next time you're on the golf course. And the smile on the Queen's face when you wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd guess that even though the EKG today indicated that your pulse rate was up, there was no evidence of any significant arrhythmia. I'm sure that if even the slightest indication existed that your ticker wasn't working up to snuff, you would be wearing one of those open-back hospital-issue pajamas right now instead of being home.
> 
> Stay positive. Practice whatever breathing exercises you've been given. Visualize that 81 you're gonna shoot next time you're on the golf course. And the smile on the Queen's face when you wake up tomorrow.



DOC  You are simply one of the BEST !!!!!!!!!! Thank you for your sage counsel 

THE GREAT NEWS was finally at 7:30 last nite after 8 hrs the pulse rate hit 71   e.g. at 6:30 it was 128 

several readings were in the hi 60's --low 70's 

THIS MORNING as i took YOUR advice and looked at The Queen   the pulse was  60 !!!!!!!!  so its been under control for 14 hrs now ,

I'll let the pros figure out what was driving it  for now im just thankful it s under control and for friends like you and others here on AZ as well as other friends in our loop


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp, all the best, stay positive, ski season will soon be starting.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Warp, all the best, stay positive, ski season will soon be starting.



Dzienkiiu  Andy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Forgive my fractured attempt at Polish   i'm trying to say THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!! for your support


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Dzienkiiu  Andy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Forgive my fractured attempt at Polish   i'm trying to say THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!! for your support



First word would have sufficed. Where we skiing this season?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> First word would have sufficed. Where we skiing this season?



You and me and our 2 Queens skiing in the Tatras would be epic  my man     i mean if we're gonna dream lets go big


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> You and me and our 2 Queens skiing in the Tatras would be epic  my man     i mean if we're gonna dream lets go big



Would love to but was there this past May, gonna have to hold off at least a year. But am dying to ski Whiteface.


Tatras:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

Good news Warp..you are in my thoughts!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Would love to but was there this past May, gonna have to hold off at least a year. But am dying to ski Whiteface.


Whiteface is on my wish-list for this season.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow with all the Whiteface love here we should get HPD to get us ALL together up there late in the season OF COURSE u guys will have to CARRY the old man here   i'm not cleared to ski yet but expect to get an ok hopefully but was told to stay outta the fall line and ski easy -------that'll be a huge change not sure i can honr that recommendation


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow with all the Whiteface love here we should get HPD to get us ALL together up there late in the season OF COURSE u guys will have to CARRY the old man here   i'm not cleared to ski yet but expect to get an ok hopefully but was told to stay outta the fall line and ski easy -------that'll be a huge change not sure i can honr that recommendation



I find it a lot easier skiing the tougher terrain, gravity does most of the work for you


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Whiteface is on my wish-list for this season.



We can carpool.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow with all the Whiteface love here we should get HPD to get us ALL together up there late in the season OF COURSE u guys will have to CARRY the old man here   i'm not cleared to ski yet but expect to get an ok hopefully but was told to stay outta the fall line and ski easy -------that'll be a huge change not sure i can honr that recommendation


To help you celebrate, I'll ski the greens and blues with you all day


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

Rooter ---luv ya bro


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> To help you celebrate, I'll ski the greens and blues with you all day




I'm in.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp, glad to hear things are back in check!

I'd love to check out whiteface sometime late in the season as well...

Let's start planning something... An official Alpinezone late season party...
4/9 & 4/10? Friday and Saturday? Just throwing it out there, any date this far out would probably work for me.

-w


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Warp, glad to hear things are back in check!
> 
> I'd love to check out whiteface sometime late in the season as well...
> 
> ...




Make it an official Warp day and I'm in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

YOU guys ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!! willing to ski the easier stuff withthe old man . I'd insist tthat u all go anf ski the stuff of legends at Whiteface after a run or two with the Warpster    Hell coming that far u gotta get the whole Whiteface experience and not be hung up with the old dude .

I'll be sure to ask my cardiac surgery team about this next Wed when i meet them Syracuse ,

My first order od BIDNESS is to find out what caused this latest episode and where do we go from here 

I'd really enjoy meeting you all ---but u already KNOW that


----------



## WJenness (Aug 29, 2009)

Andy,

Done.

I'll post something in T&E later (on my way out the door).

See you guys at WF in April!!!

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> DOC  You are simply one of the BEST !!!!!!!!!! Thank you for your sage counsel
> 
> THE GREAT NEWS was finally at 7:30 last nite after 8 hrs the pulse rate hit 71   e.g. at 6:30 it was 128
> 
> ...


I'd post the test picture to see how your heart rate is now, but just in case you want a controlled environment, I'll just post the link. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/447966-post103.html


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow with all the Whiteface love here we should get HPD to get us ALL together up there late in the season OF COURSE u guys will have to CARRY the old man here   i'm not cleared to ski yet but expect to get an ok hopefully but was told to stay outta the fall line and ski easy -------that'll be a huge change not sure i can honr that recommendation



That would be great, I'd really be into that. Have to do a special Warp Daddy tailgate party together, out to dinner after....I have some other ideas too. I'll do anything you guys want to make it special for Warp.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That would be great, I'd really be into that. Have to do a special Warp Daddy tailgate party together, out to dinner after....I have some other ideas too. I'll do anything you guys want to make it special for Warp.



:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

'
I'm feelin the luv here guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You all r really pumping up my sneakers


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> '
> I'm feelin the luv here guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You all r really pumping up my sneakers



Hey, what are friends for?  

Oh, and it would be nice to meet you! :beer:


----------



## Sky (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry for failing to see this earlier (like...July!).

Congrats on the luck AND the super health care!!

Spooky about your med history and lifestyle to have this happen.

Some things you count on..like taking care of yourself and doing the right things/eating the right things.

I didn't read he entire thread...so maybe here are updates I'm missing.

Hope all is well (or better than well) and that your lifesyle (to include skiing) are back on course!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That would be great, I'd really be into that. Have to do a special Warp Daddy tailgate party together, out to dinner after....I have some other ideas too. I'll do anything you guys want to make it special for Warp.


Maybe, just maybe I'll bring the Orion.:idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Hey, what are friends for?
> 
> Oh, and it would be nice to meet you! :beer:


+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow with all the Whiteface love here we should get HPD to get us ALL together up there late in the season OF COURSE u guys will have to CARRY the old man here   i'm not cleared to ski yet but expect to get an ok hopefully but was told to stay outta the fall line and ski easy -------that'll be a huge change not sure i can honr that recommendation




I'd try to make it..I haven't skied Iceface since 1997 maybe I'd carpool with Root..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 30, 2009)

*Some WF stoke of seasons past*

Good to hear you're geting better and stronger Warp. A spring session at WF this season would be pretty sweet. Here's a few shots from season's past at WF.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

Serious WF Stoke!!!!  I'll take all the stoke I can get in August..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Thread created:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/62055-official-warp-day-s-whiteface-date-poll.html

I appreciate all input. I want to make this work and work well.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump...

How goes the recovery Warp? They clear you to play a few holes before the courses start closing shop?

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

It's going pretty well , still doing Cardio rehab 3 days /week plus 3 mile walks on off days .  , All vitals looking good AND MY WEIGHT IS SUPER 

, Still have some very minor ache WHICH IS NORMAL 



 but bcuz the breastbone  is actually WIRED back together and the incision is glued.. Some say its pretty sensitive to cold .   it takes about a year for the chest and leg incision to totally heal -- WE'LL SEE .

Haven't been on the golf course yet -- but been hitting shots.  One doc said it would be ok  to play . I  see the other one this wed . I 'm sure its ok but i frankly am in no hurry to rush it and may bide my time till ski season starts just continuing my 3 /days week gym workouts -- we'll see .

Thanks for asking


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> It's going pretty well , still doing Cardio rehab 3 days /week plus 3 mile walks on off days .  , All vitals looking good AND MY WEIGHT IS SUPER
> 
> , Still have some very minor ache WHICH IS NORMAL
> 
> ...


3 miles?  Seems to me just a few weeks back you were only walking a few blocks. 

Fanstastic recovery
 indeed!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 3 miles?  Seems to me just a few weeks back you were only walking a few blocks.
> 
> Fanstastic recovery
> indeed!



Thanks Root !   

Yeah i'm getting some pretty wierd looks at the cardiac rehab workouts .Many guys there don't believe that I'm 66 yo bcuz i'm able to do a fairly intense workout and of course my legs and weight is pretty toned for my age . Many assumed i was MUCH younger---- One guy my age looked 10 yrs older and was shocked to learn i was his age.  

The Staff wanted me to come to the program even tho i was in good shape bcuz they felt that my attitude might be good as far as helping others deal with some of the depression that often accompanies heart attack survivors 


Skiing , and biking and walking has kept me in pretty fair shape for an old dude


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Root !
> 
> Yeah i'm getting some pretty wierd looks at the cardiac rehab workouts .Many guys there don't believe that I'm 66 yo bcuz i'm able to do a fairly intense workout and of course my legs and weight is pretty toned for my age . Many assumed i was MUCH younger---- One guy my age looked 10 yrs older and was shocked to learn i was his age.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to Whiteface this year!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you sure you're going to be Ozzy and Sharon for Halloween?
Seems to me more like you're a good candidate to be Moses and Zipporah.


----------



## Sky (Sep 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Staff wanted me to come to the program even tho i was in good shape bcuz they felt that my attitude might be good as far as helping others deal with some of the depression that often accompanies heart attack survivors



HEH...H'ya...nothing is MORE inspiring for a heart attack survivor than seeing a peer looking 10 years younger and running his arse off on the treadmill next door.

I think that would push them into a deeper depression!  :>

Tell them you don't need that little blue pill for that 4-hr erection while you're at it!  :>

As for your current state of affairs...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Sky said:


> HEH...H'ya...nothing is MORE inspiring for a heart attack survivor than seeing a peer looking 10 years younger and running his arse off on the treadmill next door.
> 
> I think that would push them into a deeper depression!  :>
> 
> ...




ROFLMBFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!  Blue pill -- I STILL GOT game :d:d:d????  HELL DON'T NEED no stinkin little blue pill ----i still got game      

I 've been making fun of that for yrs --------------


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> ROFLMBFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!  Blue pill -- I STILL GOT game :d:d:d????  HELL DON'T NEED no stinkin little blue pill ----i still got game
> 
> I 've been making fun of that for yrs --------------



If you can do a full flight of steps and not get winded, yer good to go in the sack. Maybe not tantric, but whose got time for that these days. good to hear about the progress, Warp.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If you can do a full flight of steps and not get winded, yer good to go in the sack. Maybe not tantric, but whose got time for that these days. good to hear about the progress, Warp.



Funny u mention that  the cardiac rehab book they give yo THE NEXT day after  open heart says  if u can go 2 flights of stairs  yer good to go -------------a helluva motivator imho   had to get them stairs done quick


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2009)

Warp, have you seen the movie, "something's gotta give" ?
I love the scene where Jack Nicholson makes it up the flight of stairs on the beach.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Warp, have you seen the movie, "something's gotta give" ?
> I love the scene where Jack Nicholson makes it up the flight of stairs on the beach.



SAW IT TC !!  LMAO --    JAAAACK  is awesome !!!!  Laffed my arse off at the Bucket List too and As Good as it Gets


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> SAW IT TC !!  LMAO --    JAAAACK  is awesome !!!!  Laffed my arse off at the Bucket List too and As Good as it Gets


Do you ever feel like Jack during your recovery?
Other than he used the little blue pill


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Do you ever feel like Jack during your recovery?
> Other than he used the little blue pill



I fraken luv Jaack, but hell momma i'm an "American O--riginal" -- just ask da Queen


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Do you ever feel like Jack during your recovery?
> Other than he used the little blue pill



That and I get the feeling that Warp is in MUCH better shape than Jack! 

You are an inspiration, Warp! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Warp, just a serious fyi on the magic "blue pill".  That little sucker can be fatal to a person with cardiac issues.  I work(medically) with issues of erectile dysfunction.  That being said, there are many warnings against the use of Viagra, Levita, or Cialis with cardiac patients.  You would think most doctors know this, but sometimes they forget to check.  I'm sure you don't need such help, but if down the road a doctor suggests something like that to you, tell them to recheck your chart because you are not a candidate. Just looking out for my fellow AZers.  :smile:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

severine said:


> That and I get the feeling that Warp is in MUCH better shape than Jack!
> 
> You are an inspiration, Warp! Keep it up!!!!



Luv ya 2 Sevie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey how's the classes going this yr ?  RU and the big guy gonna be working @ Sundown this season ? Who know's mebbe we'll wander down there someday


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey Warp, just a serious fyi on the magic "blue pill".  That little sucker can be fatal to a person with cardiac issues.  I work(medically) with issues of erectile dysfunction.  That being said, there are many warnings against the use of Viagra, Levita, or Cialis with cardiac patients.  You would think most doctors know this, but sometimes they forget to check.  I'm sure you don't need such help, but if down the road a doctor suggests something like that to you, tell them to recheck your chart because you are not a candidate. Just looking out for my fellow AZers.  :smile:



Thank you!!!

 I had heard that . My son and his wife are hospital pharmacists  so iam pretty well advised on drug interactions 

But the good news is I STILL go game


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 30, 2009)

Warp O Daddy!
The O is for Original!


----------



## Marc (Sep 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I had heard that . My son and his wife are hospital pharmacists  so iam pretty well advised on drug interactions
> 
> But the good news is I STILL go game



Yup... as you probably know, Viagra is a vasodilator.  Originally intended for treating hypertension.  Of course most people with serious heart conditions have nitroglycerin tabs or sometimes Coumadin or other blood thinners, your BP can fall right off the scale when taken with Viagra.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

TREK  : U guys gittin snow in da Mitten 2 nite ??


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 30, 2009)

You want another Viagra fact?
Viagra helps with altitude sickness.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/editions/first-edition-cycling-news-may-23-2008


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> TREK  : U guys gittin snow in da Mitten 2 nite ??


Low of 23* tonight so it will be cold enough to snow but there is no precipitation predicted.
It has, however, rained the last two days.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> You want another Viagra fact?
> Viagra helps with altitude sickness.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/editions/first-edition-cycling-news-may-23-2008[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Had my monthly check up w/ doc tonite -- things are going well so he gave me a pass until January told me go ahead ski , golf use the snow blower just warm up well before hand .

Al vitals look strong , he'll be yanking me off another drug in january . Told me that my weight was great and no need to lose anymore  i'm 6' 1" and 190 now - wanted to go to 185 .

 I probably still will ,but he says at my age you can lose muscle mass and that any more weight loss DOES NOT add Value .  When i asked about BMI  he was of the opinion that the research is FLAWED and the numbers are NOT  realistic and add no value .

Interesting bcuz my low BMI target was 171 -- i'd be a damn scarecrow at that weight according to the Queen who wants me to quit now !!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 30, 2009)

Good news, happy to hear it!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 30, 2009)

Great news Warp! Going to get in some golf before they start closing the courses?

-w


----------



## andyzee (Sep 30, 2009)

Great news Warp, good for you!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY Warp Daddy! 
Time to climb that second flight of stairs, eh!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> YAY Warp Daddy!
> Time to climb that second flight of stairs, eh!



Thanks for all the kind words guys 

BTW trekie DID that second week home from the operation LMAO 

Hell i do a six story bldg 3 times a week now


----------



## Sky (Oct 1, 2009)

You're a good boy Warp for doing what the Doc says.  I suppose that wake up call you had may have been a motivating factor.

Congrats...and stick with the 190.  I little "cushion" in the BMI is a good thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys
> 
> BTW trekie DID that second week home from the operation LMAO
> 
> Hell i do a six story bldg 3 times a week now


Next,...... the empire state building!!!
:flag:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy, I've been missing you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Warp Daddy, I've been missing you.



Thanks Trekie !! 


I'm still doing well  and have dropped 42 lbs 

 I am now the lightest i've been since college days . I FINISH  cardio rehab  gym training program this friday . ALL vitals remain really strong  i have RIPPED  out a few chest and back muscles lifting too much weight  this past weekend but otherwise things are GREAT>


The big challenge for me skiing will be more mental than physical as i need to stay in control and not just rip as i have in the past . They warn against falls at speed ---- so its going to take an adjustment in style till both my confidence and endurance get back BUT I'll be out there .

Thanks for all the support !!!

Warp


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, Warp! You're doing great! Might be a bit of an adjustment keeping the speed in check but it's worth it and I know you'll do just fine.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> T
> The big challenge for me skiing will be more mental than physical as i need to stay in control and not just rip as i have in the past . They warn against falls at speed
> Warp



Warp, wishing you many powder days to brace your falls.   Try not to huck too many cliffs.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good deal Warp! Helluva a recovery you've made. Congrats!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to one and all for your very kind comments ----------------you guys kept my spirits going during this whole episode !! 

I have to tell you  that this Thanksgiving will be the most meaningful in my entire life to have survived, endured and come thru the process with renewed spirit is Priceless


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Warp, wishing you many powder days to brace your falls. Try not to huck too many cliffs.


 +1


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you realize that we've passed the anniversary of WD's  heart attack?

Way to take another year with RAWR Warp Daddy!

Go Get some more!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Trekster !! I  Very kind of you to remember  ------------Yep I  celebrated July 12 ----had a decent round for me on the SAME course i had the MI on . 

I very thankful to still be golfing , skiing ,biking and jamming on the axe-----------------Life IS Good , i'm freaking BIONIC now   got me some new pipes , got 2 new eyes ie had the cataracts done and no longer wear glasses  still 40 lbs lighter than last yr -YEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats Warp!!


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks 2 all  u guys are tops in my book -- Sevie BTW i like that  u r rockin the blonde thang !!


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks 2 all  u guys are tops in my book -- Sevie BTW i like that  u r rockin the blonde thang !!



Blondes have more fun, after all.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Blondes have more fun, after all.



 4 sure -------   the Queen GOT my attention


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Blondes have more fun, after all.



That is for sure!



Warp Daddy said:


> I have to tell you  that this Thanksgiving will be the most meaningful in my entire life to have survived, endured and come thru the process with renewed spirit is Priceless



THAT is a fabulous perspective.  As someone who's been through something similar, I know how one's view of the world can be changed by a wake-up call.  : - )  Thank you for sharing that.


----------

